# picked up a log splitter



## perry (Jan 27, 2013)

Wife found a log splitter on the school garage sale web page. people were moving and only asking $100 . said everthing worked last year but needs carb work. 
this thing is a monster. 6ft wide and 10ft long. the ram is huge on it. guy said it would split anything.
 been after a splitter for a long time and could not pass this one up for the price.

what do you think of the chain drive ?. should i convert to a belt ?. going to build a cover over it for sure.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow.  What a price. For someone handy like you perry you may have a great splitter there.  Dat a big un. Good luck and let us know how you make out. I don't see any need in changing that chain drive. But you will see shortly how good it works.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 27, 2013)

SCORE!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 28, 2013)

perry said:


> what do you think of the chain drive ?. should i convert to a belt ?.​


 
Yes, ASAP. Wonder why it's geared down? (Pump sprocket is bigger than the engine sprocket.) Might be worth tracking down the specs on the pump and seeing if it can go 1:1 with the engine.

Looks like they used some standard plumbing fittings for the hydraulics too. Might want to see about losing those along with checking the condition of the hoses.

And I'd replace the wheels/tires with standard trailer tires.

Looks to be a beast indeed. Tough old Briggs on there!


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats!
That thing is a beast!


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 28, 2013)

Must have been an interesting ride home with those tires!!


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 28, 2013)

That tire is fine - it's only flat on one side 

Awesome score!!  If your wife finds another PM me LOL.  Honestly you got a great deal and a few tweeks should provide and awesome tool.  I will 2nd your choice to cover that chain for sure.  Like everything in wood work - splitters are not real forgiving on flesh!!


----------



## perry (Jan 28, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> Must have been an interesting ride home with those tires!!


 
thankfully my buddy is manager at a  wrecker service and picked it up with a flat bed for me  .


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea great score! One other thing to consider is that black spot on the cylender. It looks like the engine exhaust is spuing on it and since the hydro fluid is already going to be hot, adding more heat to the mix may wear out the inner seals more quickly. That cylender is not the type you can easily break apart and replace them. A new one will cost about $250 if memory serves. Just a thought.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 28, 2013)

Good eye HT - adding a simple heat shield is not a bad idea!!


----------



## perry (Jan 28, 2013)

yes the muffler is going to be dealt with. if this engine gives me fits i have a nice running old cast iron 10hp briggs sitting on the shelf with electric start.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Jan 28, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Good eye HT - adding a simple heat shield is not a bad idea!!


 
Good idea. On my Honda engines, I've noticed that the exhaust exit direction can be changed by unbolting the deflector and changing the possition. But like you said, if you just mount your own, it may be easier than trying to unbolt a bunch of rusty old screws which could snap off when you try it.

Btw, it would be a good idea to deflect the exhaust away from both the wood staging area (avoid breathing fumes) and the hoses, which could melt.


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice score Perry.
On the chain drive...that is going to be a single speed pump and therefore a pretty low volume pump.  I am guessing that you will find the ram to be slow.  If it suits you, then you are off to the races.  If you find it too slow for your liking, a change over to a two stage pump would be easy.  Run it and see what you think.
(for the record - I am not aware of ANY two stage pump that is designed for belt or chain drive, they simply don't have the bearings to take the side pressure).

No matter how you cut it, you got a darn good deal.  Even if you find that you want to change it around, you are money ahead already.  (detente valve??  Faster pump??)


----------



## perry (Jan 28, 2013)

the guy said it was slow but powerfull. I may switch to a 2-stage and lovejoy in the future. have not had time to look at the splitter yet. still sitting where i dropped it


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, the downside to a single stage is that it won't be very big if an 8hp (or similar) engine can pull it...or the relief is set very low.


----------



## perry (Jan 31, 2013)

update,  got the briggs engine running . the cylinder started moving out real slow when the engine started. the lever does not seem to do anything. the cylinder ran all the way out real slow on its own. the hydro fluid looks awfull and the front seal leaks. so i pulled the lines and tank and drained the fluid out. that is as far as i got for now. when i get time ill put new fluid and filter on and hope it works. still will need to address the front seal.  
 but for only paying $100 I was not expecting it to be perfect. im still ahead with a good running 11hp briggs engine.


----------



## perry (Jan 31, 2013)

with the one flat shredded tire had to figure out a way to get this thing to roll by hand. it has old hubs with a 5 1/4" pattern and lug bolts. a 15" rim on one side and 16" on the other.
 so i dug around the yard and found had a old 15" chevy rim and tire .  drilled 3 holes in the rim to fit the hub on splitter. the hubs have a big center so  slid rim on as far as it would go and used spacers to fill the gap between rim and hub.   then just used nuts/bolts to hold rim on. no more flat tire and i can push it around now.


----------



## Boog (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful old beast.  Love your jury-riging on the old wheel too, that's using your noodle!  I'd personally leave the big tires on it versus smaller trailer ones, but I'm 6'3" and like stuff up a little higher myself.


----------



## Mr A (Feb 1, 2013)

looks like you got more than your money's worth. That looks like a pretty big ram, like from a back hoe, how long is the stroke?


----------



## legrandice (Feb 1, 2013)

looks great!  Can't wait to see pictures of it breaking up the first piece of wood.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## tbuff (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome price!


----------



## Jags (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking good Perry.  If the ram was moving, either the control valve was not centered or you are getting leak by.  Depending on the spool valve, most aren't too hard to fix back up, unless there is excessive wear or rust/pitting.  Even at that...Fleebay will get you a new detente spool valve for about 70 bean pods.


----------



## perry (Feb 10, 2013)

log splitter is working. still have a few issues to work out.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that ram extends in a hurry.   But why is it so much slower to return?   I would expect it to move just as fast if not faster.

Sounds like that  old Briggs is running sweet too.


----------



## basod (Feb 10, 2013)

Is there a stop block on the beam? That's a short stroke for such a big cylinder - unless there is an internal relief???
The slow stroke on return is probably leakby in the spool, pressure going to the return along with the cylinder fluid, or the line is connected to a smaller port


----------



## perry (Feb 10, 2013)

still looking into the return . may be restricted for a reason so the load dont come down too fast,like on a dump truck or something. have to check lines or maybe the valve body has plugged port or a restrictor. may switch lines so it splits slow and returns fast. we'll see . just glad its working


----------



## f3cbboy (Feb 10, 2013)

you got a great deal.  I would fix things as they broke. just my opinion.  the ram is movin and a little bit of sweat equity.  Score.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 10, 2013)

If you switch the cylinder lines,  that will isolate the issue with the slow return. I am by no means an expert, so consult one before doing this.


----------



## Clarkbug (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely a slick score, just for the engine alone!   Keep up the pics as you get it figured out...


----------



## triptester (Feb 10, 2013)

If you take the hoses off check the fittings they may appear the same on the outside but one could have a small orifice


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2013)

Seeing how fast that thing is when pushing, and assuming that it is a single stage pump...don't be surprised if you find out that it is not a power house. Have you checked the pressure that this is running at? I think I would, just to make sure you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## perry (Feb 13, 2013)

this thing is a bear to get started when the fluid is cold. the pull start had to go , so i came up with this .






















chain cover


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

Now you just need some big-azz lights for that starter/genereator to power!


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2013)

I am a BIG fan of electric start on engines that have a tendency to sit for awhile.  Yep, that old delco is just screamin' to be running some lights.


----------



## KattWildz (Feb 19, 2013)

A splitter is a splitter, that is a splitter, which is a splitter  Looks like you got an excellent deal for that antique compared to these newer and much smaller models. Beats using the good ol axe I must say!


----------



## perry (Feb 21, 2013)

well i have ran about 5 tanks of gas thru it . the briggs engine sure sings right along . besides the cylinder still leaking the splitter is doing it's job. i switched the lines around and it works better. I bought a smaller cylinder for it, but want to get some wood split before i tear it apart and fabricate a few things on it.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 21, 2013)

perry said:


> well i have ran about 5 tanks of gas thru it . the briggs engine sure sings right along . besides the cylinder still leaking the splitter is doing it's job. i switched the lines around and it works good both ways. I bought a smaller cylinder for it, but want to get some wood split before i tear it apart and fabricate a few things on it.


 Did you try to take the cylinder a part? I presume you know they are usually servicable. What size (diameter) is the cylinder? What size (diameter)is the ram (rod)?


----------



## perry (Feb 21, 2013)

gzecc said:


> What size (diameter) is the cylinder? What size (diameter)is the ram (rod)?


the size ? - its a monster   6" cylinder with 2 1/2" rod
 yes ill rebuild this one when i have time. i picked up a NOS cylinder for $100 off craigslist for now . .


----------



## ScotO (Feb 21, 2013)

I love a good ol' homebuilt splitter.....for a hundred friggin BUCKS?? WOW, did you sleep that night after you bought it??

Seriously, great deal. Good job on the generator/starter, makes starting that puppy easy, I bet.
And another vote for a light. Hey, why not rig up a couple of car headlights on an extension cord with a cigarette lighter adapter, and put a cigarette lighter receptacle on that beast somewhere, that'd be perfect for those late nite splitting sessions! I'm thinking about putting an alternator on my splitter for exactly that reason! I split after dark sometimes in the winter, it'd be nice to have some aux lighting around instead of that LED headlamp.....

I noticed in the video it looked like a little bit of fluid was leaking at the ram, where the packing was (white foam on the ram after it was exended/retracted). Hey, for the money, you could put 400 bucks in that thing and still be in the green.......

Keep us posted with pics/progress!


----------



## Butcher (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang Perry, I'm disapointed in you. No duct tape???


----------



## bogydave (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice find.
You are had & are having fun giving that old best a new & better life. 

Must be some "farm boy" in you,
you can make anything work


----------



## gzecc (Feb 21, 2013)

perry said:


> the size ? - its a monster  6" cylinder with 2 1/2" rod
> yes ill rebuild this one when i have time. i picked up a NOS cylinder for $100 off craigslist for now . .


 Thats a big cylinder. What size did you get for $100?


----------



## perry (Feb 21, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Thats a big cylinder. What size did you get for $100?


 4" x 35" long . for $100  i had to grab it up . going cost that much or more to rebuild the big cylinder. if it does not work out good the big boy will go back on.


----------



## perry (Feb 21, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Dang Perry, I'm disapointed in you. No duct tape???


 
you know me too well


----------



## perry (Feb 21, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Must be some "farm boy" in you,
> you can make anything work


 
yep   ,   somethings may not be the prettiest fix , but gets the job done. dont like to go to the store for nuthin. grab whats on the shelf or head out back to the scrap pile.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 21, 2013)

If you get the original cylinder repaired you can maybe, flip it for the investment you have in the splitter.
A 6" x 36" x 2.5" cylinder is probably $300 used.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Hey, why not rig up a couple of car headlights on an extension cord with a cigarette lighter adapter, and put a cigarette lighter receptacle on that beast somewhere, that'd be perfect for those late nite splitting sessions! I'm thinking about putting an alternator on my splitter for exactly that reason! I split after dark sometimes in the winter, it'd be nice to have some aux lighting around instead of that LED headlamp.....​


 
Hah!, You what's cheaper and easier? HF 800 watt 2-stroke genny and one of those Halogen work lights on a stand. Get the twin 500 watt setup and swap the bulbs out for 250/300 watt units. Works great and you'll get sleepy before the lights go out. Little genny goes a long time on fuel!

Should cost about $100-$120 total (get the genny for $80 with coupon/on sale, Light stand is usually $20-$30, Bulbs can be had for $2-3 bucks) and you get to use the lights/genny for other things. Pretty quiet too, good for night stacking!


----------



## nate379 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd rather just have a pull start.  I hate having to deal with batteries on everything.  My gen set is an 8hp Briggs, around same year as that 11hp.  It sat in a shed for over 15 years and fired up with just a few cranks.  Ran like poo on the old gas, but that's besides the point!



Jags said:


> I am a BIG fan of electric start on engines that have a tendency to sit for awhile. Yep, that old delco is just screamin' to be running some lights.


----------



## perry (Feb 22, 2013)

> I'd rather just have a pull start. I hate having to deal with batteries on everything.


 

only way i could start this in the cold was pull it in the heated garage and spray some gas in the sparkplug hole. dont know how anyone before was pull starting it. electric start was a must . i have a jump box i use or can jump it off the tractor.


----------



## perry (Feb 25, 2013)

cylinder rebuild update :

 got the cylinder apart. the large lock coller was a bugger. threads were rusty/cruddy and fought the whole way off. who knows how long the cylinder has been on there. now need to get the parts to reassemble.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 25, 2013)

perry said:


> cylinder rebuild update :
> 
> got the cylinder apart. the large lock coller was a bugger. threads were rusty/cruddy and fought the whole way off. who knows how long the cylinder has been on there. now need to get the parts to reassemble.


 Check the inside of the cylinder. Make sure there are no defects also.


----------



## perry (Feb 26, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Check the inside of the cylinder. Make sure there are no defects also.


 
ya it's going to need a cleaning . being on a splitter it only use's half the travel of the cylinder.


----------



## perry (Feb 26, 2013)

cleaning up the cylinder


----------



## salecker (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like about the way i would do it too,even looks like my tools


----------



## gzecc (Feb 27, 2013)

perry said:


> ya it's going to need a cleaning . being on a splitter it only use's half the travel of the cylinder.


 Forgive my ignorance, but how is it that the rod doesn't travel the entire length of the cylinder?


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice solution.  I am not sure I would have come up with the cylinder hone.  Sweet.


----------



## perry (Feb 27, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how is it that the rod doesn't travel the entire length of the cylinder?


 
It only travels out so far and hits the splitting wedge. this is a 46" long beast 
the guys took good care of me at the hydraulic place and got the correct seals/packings . should get this put back together next day or too.


----------



## perry (Feb 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Nice solution. I am not sure I would have come up with the cylinder hone. Sweet.


 
nothing but a hillbilly operation around here , use what you got right  still in this project for very little money .


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2013)

perry said:


> nothing but a hillbilly operation around here


 
I prefer "farmer engineering"


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 27, 2013)

We want the after honing pic!!


----------



## perry (Feb 27, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> We want the after honing pic!!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks great!
Did a lot of crap come out?
Big diff.
Should be interesting how she works after rebuild, and was it worth it?


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2013)

Perry - does that still feel "rough" if you run your finger across it?  Almost anything shy of darn near mirror is gonna eat the seal.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 27, 2013)

perry said:


> It only travels out so far and hits the splitting wedge. this is a 46" long beast
> the guys took good care of me at the hydraulic place and got the correct seals/packings . should get this put back together next day or too.


 I always thought that design would be a problem. Is it not? Hitting the wedge to stop.


----------



## perry (Feb 27, 2013)

gzecc said:


> I always thought that design would be a problem. Is it not? Hitting the wedge to stop.


 
cylinder only go's out as far as i want it to , I run the controls so i dont let it hit


----------



## perry (Feb 27, 2013)

Jags said:


> Perry - does that still feel "rough" if you run your finger across it? Almost anything shy of darn near mirror is gonna eat the seal.


 
not to bad deep inside were it travels .  whole lot better than it was running before. all i can do is cross my fingers. the outer end is the worst and it wont travel that far anyway.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 28, 2013)

perry said:


> cylinder only go's out as far as i want it to , I run the controls so i dont let it hit


 
Machine a spacer inside the cylinder to limit the stroke? Would have to be thick-walled tho. Just a thought.

How much over-travel is there?


----------



## perry (Mar 4, 2013)

The hydraulic cylinder is done. took the rest of the hydraulic parts off to drain old fluid and clean. fixed a small seam leak on the tank and installed a quite muffler. added the new fluid and filter today and fired it up . it's working great

first test run
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zT1EEhGlbDs

splitting some wood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ic0bJkKGekI


----------



## gzecc (Mar 4, 2013)

perry said:


> The hydraulic cylinder is done. took the rest of the hydraulic parts off to drain old fluid and clean. fixed a small seam leak on the tank and installed a quite muffler. added the new fluid and filter today and fired it up . it's working great
> 
> first test run
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zT1EEhGlbDs
> ...


 Now it needs a table and 4 way wedge.


----------



## Bret Chase (Mar 4, 2013)

perry said:


> the size ? - its a monster  6" cylinder with 2 1/2" rod
> yes ill rebuild this one when i have time. i picked up a NOS cylinder for $100 off craigslist for now . .


 
 it extended that fast with a 6" cylinder?  is that a 30GPM pump?  my 16GPM pump and 5" cyl extend no where near that fast....


----------



## perry (Mar 4, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Now it needs a table and 4 way wedge.


 
I have plans for it over the summer. till then let the splitting begin 





have a large pile of splits on the right side of this photo that needs to be stacked.


----------



## Bret Chase (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I split after dark sometimes in the winter, it'd be nice to have some aux lighting around instead of that LED headlamp.....


 
My splitter is in my barn... and it's 250W of CFL lighting...  I can split at any time of day or night... and it's still like noon in july... :D


----------



## perry (Mar 4, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> it extended that fast with a 6" cylinder? is that a 30GPM pump? my 16GPM pump and 5" cyl extend no where near that fast....


 
I have no idea on the size of the pump and no clue what it is off of. i do know the fluid gets flowing pretty good in the tank.

.


----------



## perry (Mar 4, 2013)

here is the rest of the operation and the wood pile that needs to be split and stacked

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-cutting-with-garden-tractors-pics.103513/


----------

